# 30 days notice to cancel broadband



## Carolam (4 Apr 2011)

Hi I have just requested to have by broadband disconnected from Eircom and I have been told that I have to give 30 days Notice. (I have nad the broadband for over two years and they say they can change the terms and conditions at any time) I will be charged for the broadband for 30 days after my request has been received in writing. Now, there is two factors here. One I no longer have the requirement for broadband so why am I being charged for 30 days and secondly if I was moving to another provider would I still have to give 30 days notice? The level of customer service has been shambolic and I will now be moving my phone to another provider as soon as possible. Do they not get it? Competition? Customer satisfaction? Has anybody else experienced difficulty moving from Eircom recently or is this just an isolated incident
Thanks in advance


----------



## Leo (4 Apr 2011)

What do the terms and conditions of the contract you signed state regarding cancelleation? A 30 day notice period would be pretty standard across opperators.
Leo


----------



## Ciara2011 (4 Apr 2011)

Most service providers have this 30 days and some have a greater notice period, others in order to give you great deals lock you into contracts of 18 months and more.  So check with your new provider about their T&C's before signing up


----------



## alexandra123 (5 Apr 2011)

I was one month's payment in arrears (70 euro) with Eircom over a 2 month period and they disconnected my line.

I then went with UPC and left it alone for about 3 weeks - then sent a letter to cancel my contract which I had thought was already cancelled because they cut my broadband and phone line.

I rang them up a month later and was told that I sent the cancellation letter to the wrong addres - as I sent it to the place where they receive the cheques and that I would need to properly cancel . They also said that they were still charging me for the phone line rental , BB rental and Call package - whilst they had me disconnected as they were still providing the service even though I was not able to use it. Alongside that I also got told that I had to pay the 30 day notice..

JOKE!


----------



## SparkRite (5 Apr 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> I was one month's payment in arrears (70 euro) with Eircom over a 2 month period and they disconnected my line.
> 
> I then went with UPC and left it alone for about 3 weeks - then sent a letter to cancel my contract which I had thought was already cancelled because they cut my broadband and phone line.
> 
> ...



How is it a joke??

You entered a contract, then broke the agreement and now give out that the other party seek to recover their costs after *YOU* defaulted on agreed terms!!


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Apr 2011)

We are with Eircom as well and enquired about cancelling BB + LL and they told us it would cost us € 103 , as we were in contract .

However they say we have a contract , but we signed absolutely nothing .


----------



## Leo (5 Apr 2011)

allthedoyles said:


> We are with Eircom as well and enquired about cancelling BB + LL and they told us it would cost us € 103 , as we were in contract .
> 
> However they say we have a contract , but we signed absolutely nothing .


 
How did you apply for the broadband product? Ask them to provide you with a copy of all T&Cs.
Leo


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Apr 2011)

Leo said:


> How did you apply for the broadband product? Ask them to provide you with a copy of all T&Cs.
> Leo


 
We applied over the phone


----------



## bacchus (6 Apr 2011)

Carolam said:


> One I no longer have the requirement for broadband so why am I being charged for 30 days


??? not eircom decision.

I have eircom broadband, and never had an issue with it nor their customer service.
30-days notice for disconnection is part of their T&Cs.


----------



## irishmoss (6 Apr 2011)

Some staff in Eircom are very rude and arrogant. One resorted to shouting at me down the phone insisting I was wrong when in fact I was right when I queried the bill. He was to ammend the bill but of course he didn't, rang following month and same thing happened_._ Finally on the 3rd month got a nice girl to sort it all out

Interesting though I had broadband with them for over 10 years and I cancelled last year but wasn't aksed for a 30 days notice in writing, it was disconected the same day. 

I went back to Eircom but they did inform me over the phone I was locked into a new contract for 12 months and 30 days notice


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2011)

allthedoyles said:


> We applied over the phone


 
A verbal contract will have been formed at that point.


----------



## Woodie (22 May 2013)

This is a word of warning to anyone wanting to cancel any contract with comms, tv, sat providers etc.  They appear to all have this 30 day notice clause that ends up with the user paying the extra month.  Oddly enough, I had a similar experience when moving countries, cancelled a sub as I was moving two days later, was told about the 30 days but the fully paid sub was turned off same day!  You can't win, it's not fair and life is to short.  Really legislators should outlawing clauses such as this which often mean you pay for service you are not getting.  
That said if you owe for actual used service you should pay - it goes both ways.


----------



## HousePoor (22 May 2013)

Thanks for your comments but yes, I paid for services received and if there was a legitimate 30 day notice clause that I actually agreed to, I would honour it. My problem is Eircom changed the contract we originally agreed to several years later without properly notifying me of the change. Legally a contract modification can only occur when both parties agree to the changes and a contract cannot be modified without formal notification and without all parties agreeing to the subsequent changes. If one of the parties does not agree to a contract modification, then the changes are not legal or enforceable and only valid modifications are binding according to contract law.

Eircom claims they sent me out a letter 2 years ago specifying their new contract terms requiring 30 day notification. My wife thinks I'm OCD because I keep all of my mail, I went through all of my Eircom mail and they never sent me anything. They are also claiming after they allegedly sent me this notification I had 30 days to leave Eircom if I didn't agree with the new terms and because I didn't leave I was in agreement with their new terms. This is just crazy stuff! So if I change the terms of a contract, put the new changes in small print somewhere and if you don't object, you must agree??


----------



## Leo (23 May 2013)

HousePoor said:


> Eircom claims they sent me out a letter 2 years ago specifying their new contract terms requiring 30 day notification. ... They are also claiming after they allegedly sent me this notification I had 30 days to leave Eircom if I didn't agree with the new terms and because I didn't leave I was in agreement with their new terms.



Did your original contract allow for such T&C changes, no doubt buried in the small print? I've seen such clauses in contracts in the past.


----------



## Woodie (24 May 2013)

If you actually check term of most of the telcos they have agreements posted online or available from some obscure address.  Then you get a line in a bill or some obscure notice that refers to change of terms (usually very easy to miss) that make reference to the change.  So fair no it is not. Should it be outlawed, probably, but consumers would definitely pay more if they have to post out full agreements to everyone.  I've often said that corporates, particularly major ones, have  lost all sense of respect for customers, they have you and they know it. Only shareholder returns or selling the company to line executive pension plans are the core of what they are about these days.   

I seem to remember seeing a BBC program about how the majority of major execs have the same mental profile as jailed psychopaths.  I guess if this Darwin type of the ruthless coming to the top is true then it would explain a lot.  Why should we be so surprised then that the common man regularly gets short shrift if you no longer want to be a customer.  There is no gain in being nice to you you are going away so get as much as they can in the process.  

That's my little rant done for the day  Time for the masses to fight back!


----------



## Seammy (12 Aug 2013)

Russian man does to the banks, what we should be able to do to the banks and the likes of Eircom!!

The idea of beating the banks at  their own game may seem like a rich joke, but Dmitry Agarkov, a  42-year-old Russian man, may have managed it. Unhappy with the terms of  an unsolicited credit card offer he received from online bank Tinkoff  Credit Systems, Agarkov scanned the document, wrote in his own terms and  sent it through. The bank approved the contract without reading the  amended fine print, unwittingly agreeing to a 0 percent interest rate,  unlimited credit and no fees, as well as a stipulation that the bank pay  steep fines for changing or canceling the contract.
Agarkov  used the card for two years, but the bank ultimately canceled it and  sued Agarkov for $1,363. The bank said he owed them charges, interest  and late-payment fees. A court ruled that, because of the no-fee,  no-interest stipulation Agarkov had written in, he owed only his unpaid  $575 balance. Now Agarkov is suing the bank for $727,000 for not  honoring the contract's terms, and the bank is hollering fraud. "They  signed the documents without looking. They said what usually their  borrowers say in court: 'We have not read it,'” Agarkov's lawyer said.  The shoe's on the other foot now, eh?


Although I'm certain no Irish judge would ever rule against the banks or a company like Eircom in a situation like this no matter how right you are!!


----------

